# Anyone have vpopmail and qmail-pop3d working? Need help

## MoonWalker

Hi,

I have tried to setup vpopmail together with qmail and qmail-pop3d, but just can get it to work. I can have mail delivered to virtualdomain users maildirs ok, but can't auth properly and get qmail-pop3d to pick it up. There seam to be a socket proplem as qmail-log repeatedly produces:

@400000003d31aa9b13716cb4 tcpserver: fatal: unable to create socket: address family not supported

@400000003d31aa9c153c5914 tcpserver: fatal: unable to create socket: address family not supported

@400000003d31aa9d17052e4c tcpserver: fatal: unable to create socket: address family not supported

@400000003d31aa9e18cf5f2c tcpserver: fatal: unable to create socket: address family not supported

@400000003d31aa9f1a99806c tcpserver: fatal: unable to create socket: address family not supported

this happen after I change from 'checkpassword' to 'vchkpw' /var/qmail/supervise/qmail-pop3d/run (which also have a synlink in /service/) - with checkpassword a mailfetch logs:

@400000003d31867c2d5c637c tcpserver: pid 12591 from 212.3.0.156

@400000003d31867c36dbec24 tcpserver: ok 12591 camelot.astrocalc.com:212.3.10.147:110 m5ppp28.leissner.se:

212.3.0.156::61014

@400000003d31867c3705f5dc pop3front-auth[12591]: +OK 

@400000003d31867d047b06ac pop3front-auth[12591]: USER moonwalker%astro.nu

@400000003d31867d047bcde4 pop3front-auth[12591]: +OK 

@400000003d31867d0db4915c pop3front-auth[12591]: PASS XXXXXXXX

@400000003d31867d0db84e64 pop3front-auth[12591]: -ERR Internal error

@400000003d31867d170be50c tcpserver: end 12591 status 0

@400000003d31867d170cbbe4 tcpserver: status: 0/40

@400000003d3189bd191f9654 tcpserver: status: 1/40

My qmail-pop3d run file looks:

#!/bin/sh

exec /usr/bin/softlimit -m 2000000 \

    /usr/bin/tcpserver -v -p -x /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb \

    0 pop-3 /var/qmail/bin/qmail-popup astrocalc.net /home/vpopmail/bin/vchkpw \

    /var/qmail/bin/qmail-pop3d .maildir 2>&1

it originally looked:

#!/bin/sh

exec /usr/bin/softlimit -m 2000000 \

    /usr/bin/tcpserver -v -p -x /etc/tcp.smtp.cdb \

    0 pop-3 /var/qmail/bin/qmail-popup theleaf.be changepassword \

    /var/qmail/bin/qmail-pop3d .maildir 2>&1

(I don't know were the ebuild got the 'theleaf.be' domain name from, but it can't be right so I changed it to my doman name as well as replaced 'checkpassword' with vpopmail's 'vchkpw'.

It may be of value as well to know, I first tried to setup and use the 'qmail-vmailmgr', but couldn't get that to work either and didn't like the package. So I unmerged it (qmail-vmailmgr & vmailmgr), however noticed an unmerge still leaved traces of vmailmgr, so did an 'emerge -eu qmail-sumo' to reinstall all qmail packages. Possibly that wasn't enough... so any step next to recommend or working examples of tcpservers script for qmail-pop3d etc.?

Bottomline is, this my production server and it crashed totaly last thursday when I tried to get upgrade sendmail and tighten security... ;-( so when this happen, at that moment being a suse 7.2 system, I decided to take the jump and setup Gentoo 1.2 instead. In fact I had a HD somewhat readdy as I had plan to do this later anyway, but now fate wanted a faster race... So I had dns and www up realitively fast for my 25 hosted domain, but since been fighting to get a working mail system and saw this a good oportunity to leave sendmail behind. There is a secondary problem with this though as I never had a chance to inform users of new settings needed... but that's an other story I will have to deal with on monday...

thanks,

/Joakim

----------

## mcp

Do you use ipv6? Otherwise you should add USE="-ipv6" to make.conf since tcpserver now uses this flag to decide if an ipv6 patch should get applied.

----------

## MoonWalker

 *mcp wrote:*   

> Do you use ipv6? Otherwise you should add USE="-ipv6" to make.conf  
> 
> 

 

No I don't use ipv6, but have given up on that configuration anyway, at least for now, and used postfix instead with courier imap and pop3. But thanks for the info as it sure will effect others emerges futurewise. Unfortunately I havn't been able to find a complete documentation on the USE options. The "Gentoo Guide to USE flags" seam to be a bit outdated. There should be a complete referense somewere.

----------

## ismark

I am also cannot pick mail after change "vchkpw" from "checkpassword", don't know why?

----------

## lord_dut

I just recently got around to installing qmail-pop3d and I tried testing out vchkpw to see if I can help. In Kmail, I got this message when I tried retrieving my mail:

"/usr/bin/vchkpw: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory"

I'm using gcc 3.2

Using checkpassword, it all works fine.

Though for some reason I can't authenticate with APOP yet.

----------

## ismark

since i have same problem "/usr/bin/vchkpw: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: failed to map segment from shared object: Cannot allocate memory"

solve please read this : 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=85259

SUPER THANK YOU "Naan Yaar"............  :Embarassed: 

----------

